# Connect to internet through Parallels



## boo1081 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have a mac book pro, my ethernet card (broadcome 5906) is not supported by MAC OS, but it runs great under windows and linux alike. So I was wondering if I can run windows xp or linux inside MAC (using Parallels) and connect to internet from there.. Is it possible?

Thank you.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Welcome to TSG boo1081 :

What version of OS X are you now using? 

Yes, as long as Windows has the correct drivers for your hardware it is possible.


----------



## boo1081 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey,
Thanks for the reply, I have Leopard, and yes I've got windows driver for my ethernet card. I think I will head off and give it a shot.


----------



## boo1081 (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm.. i'm kinda confused here.. i tried all possible network configurations but I can't seem to get it to work


----------

